# No ovulation- this is a new one using CBFM??? Help



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all, so a year or so ago i was using my clearblue fertility momitor detecting surges etc etc. since then i stopped using it as wanted to emotionally heal after a failed IVF tx. Now i have started to use it again. After a few lifestyle changes i have been eating better and have been spinning twice a week which is an intensive work out and have lost half a stone so far but the last two cycles i havent ovulated at all. Ive had 2 bars and nothing more. 
My issues are low amh but i have good fsh levels and responded well to ivf. I have a regular cycle which is between 24/27 days. 
Any ideas what this could be? I dont want ti go to my GP about it as feel like im badgering her loads at the mo!!!

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## mumtomonkey (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi sarah, do you use basal body thermometer as well? The only reason I ask is that I have used cbfm in the past too and whilst it is brilliant most of the time I have definitely had at least a couple of cycles where the monitor has only shown 2 bars but my other signs (ovulation pain, cervical fluid and shift in basal body temps) all seem to suggest that I ovulated. I think depending on the time of day your lh surge happens occasionally the monitor can miss it. Does that make sense?
I wouldn't worry about hounding your GP though, that's what they're there for and obviously if you genuinely feel there is concern that you're not ovulating then they should be able to help in some way, even if only to do a day 21 progesterone test. 
Good luck xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you tried using cb dual hormone opk? Worked better for me.

Good luck.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

You could ask your gp for blood tests, you'll need to give two samples, so although you wait a wait for the results, you'll know for definite that you are ovulating.

Best of luck hun
Sheila


----------

